# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  duvida quanto aos particulares

## pedrovilela

Boa noite a todos . 

Gostaria de saber a razão pela qual nao consigo ver os tópicos neste sub fórum.
Tentei fazer a subscrição como indicado mas nao me foi possível . Desde ja obrigado e parabéns por todo este fórum 5 estrelas .

----------

